# Goodbye My Sweet, Sweet Boy... You Are Our Heartbeat ❤️



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

I am beyond crushed and devastated to let you all know that our sweet, gentle, kind, loyal, droopy-jowled baby boy Marley had to cross the rainbow bridge last Thursday 3/17/2022. He would have been 12 in June! I did not know there was a pain like this... my heart actually feels like it has broken in half. We lived our life with Marley always at the forefront but I didn't realize how woven he was into the fabric of our being. Every. Single. Thing. Ugh... I miss him. 

I am thankful that my husband and I are grieving on the same page and we are both crying together, going on hikes together and crying some more, talking about Marley, crying again, looking at pictures and videos, crying some more.... At least we are leaning on each other and not holding it in I guess...

Marley was such a goof for a GSD, he was in love with people... he would be so sweet with ANY person/child/baby, he wasn't "aloof" like how people typically describe shepherds. I loved this about him so much. He loved the ocean and lakes but was freaked out by puddles (haha!), I assume it's because it looked like a black hole going down into nowhere from his perspective?

Marley had a "minor" heart mur mur 2 years ago. Fast forward to January of this year (2022) he had to get his anal glands expressed again which was rather rare for him ( every couple of years). Our vet put him on antibiotics because she said there was an infection. At the 2 week check up she expressed him and said since there was still a little blood he needs to stay on antibiotics. 2 weeks later, we went back for another follow up and she said there is still blood, which should not be the case. She switched him off antibiotics and prescribed a steroid. 5 days later he went into heart failure. I woke up to him collapsing on the floor and shaking (looked exactly like a seizure). it happened a total of 4 times within about 20 minutes before i could get out the door to the vet. 

This happened 2 more times at the vet. I then drove to one of the best veterinary hospitals in the state/region (45 minutes- Red Bank Veterinary Hospital❤❤) and my husband met me there. The cardiologist said he was in heart failure and it was most likely due to the steroid given. She said it was going to happen anyway and most likely soon but that the steroid could have expedited that process. 

Here are some pictures of my little guy. 

Rest In Peace Marley. We love you so much, we talk about you everyday, we miss you more than you will ever know. I can't wait to see you again someday. You are our heart. 









-


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So very very sorry for your loss......they really are part of your family and losing one is so hard <<<hugs>>>

Lee


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Jackie, my deepest sympathies to you and your husband, I'm so sorry for your loss, Marley, what a beautiful boy. 

When the body that lived at your single will,
With its whimper of welcome, is stilled (how still!).
When the spirit that answered your every mood
Is gone—wherever it goes—for good,
_You will discover how much you care,
And will give your heart to a dog to tear._ 

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful boy, love the snow picture. 
Take the time to grieve properly and move on, perhaps to another little life to raise. 
Our dogs don't want to see our tears.


----------



## csherwood1831 (10 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

we all grieve with you as nearly all of us have had our hearts broken this way. The photos are a lovely tribute


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

So very sorry to hear this. My wife and I as well as our grown children in some degree lived through this with our previous departed girl on 2019. Non-dog people don't always understand what the loss means. When a good dog becomes part of your life they are embedded in every minute of it when you are together. Not what you want to hear now, but 12 years is a really good run for a GSD these days. You had to be doing something right.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What a sweet tribute to your boy. I am so sorry that you are going through this because I know how it feels to lose a great dog. Life seems less purposeful and their passing consumes you. It's then that they claim their eternal spot in your heart. I never knew how stretchy a heart could be. Grieve and heal well.


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you all so very much for the kind words. I know he is running around in heaven and we will see him again someday❤


----------



## Jerbone (Dec 5, 2021)

So sorry to hear the loss of your Marley. We lost our sweet guy in July and not a day goes by without me remembering something from our time together. I understand the grief and hopefully the hole in your heart will be filled. I believe there is no stronger bond than to love, and have the love of a special dog.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

So very sorry for your loss!


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

MarleyGSD said:


> I am beyond crushed and devastated to let you all know that our sweet, gentle, kind, loyal, droopy-jowled baby boy Marley had to cross the rainbow bridge last Thursday 3/17/2022. He would have been 12 in June! I did not know there was a pain like this... my heart actually feels like it has broken in half. We lived our life with Marley always at the forefront but I didn't realize how woven he was into the fabric of our being. Every. Single. Thing. Ugh... I miss him.
> 
> I am thankful that my husband and I are grieving on the same page and we are both crying together, going on hikes together and crying some more, talking about Marley, crying again, looking at pictures and videos, crying some more.... At least we are leaning on each other and not holding it in I guess...
> 
> ...


Condolences. It's an utterly heartbreaking but inevitable time. 
Unfortunately I know the feeling.
I just lost one a month ago myself. I'm doing my best to extend mobility function in the other, but I feel her slipping through my fingers.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Such a handsome boy.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sorry for your loss, and best wishes on recovering from your grief.

run free Marley


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

So sorry to see this. Sending lots of love. 

Sleep tight Marley.


----------



## Greta’s mom (Jul 1, 2020)

😪🤧


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

So sorry. The pain of sorrow is a measure of the love. 

A handsome boy. Insufficient words.....


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so difficult to lose a member of the family. He looks and sounds like he was such a special boy <3 
Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It appears he had a wonderful character, was beautiful and shared a great life with you. The passing is hard. But it wouldn't hurt so bad if having him wasn't such a good thing. I think for a while the grief is so hard to process that we can't see backwards to what having them really was for us. But when that comes through, when we have the memories of our buddy, then we are on the road to healing a heart that was made so much better by having a critter to love so much. We always come away with more, they are such awesome creatures. I think God loved people so much that He created dogs, to teach us things that no amount of money or education could ever. I am sorry for your loss. 
.


----------

